# Grow Tent Temperature seems high .. Help!



## MrDblock (Sep 17, 2011)

I have a Grow Tent in my closet, and the temperature seems pretty high (90 degrees) i am trying to cool it down but dont really have a clue how to, anyone with advice?


----------



## chrisopher (Sep 17, 2011)

You need some type of extraction fan probably unless you can have a door or window wide open, what sort of bulb are you using?


----------



## MrDblock (Sep 17, 2011)

HID Lights, How can I put an extraction fan though ?r


----------



## MrDblock (Sep 17, 2011)

Im sorry I really wasnt thinking when I wrote this .. LED grow lights


----------



## virulient (Sep 17, 2011)

You need an exhaust fan at the top, there are 8",6", and 4" ports near the top of most grow tents. Rip the Velcro patch off the bottom to provide a passive intake. This should be more than enough air flow for an LED grow, you just need something to keep the air from becoming stagnant, and to combat against hot/dead-spots in the air.


----------



## MrDblock (Sep 17, 2011)

What if I were to add another regular fan? Just curious, Im an amateur


----------



## oHsiN666 (Sep 17, 2011)

if you have LED lights you really have no need for an exhaust.


----------



## MrDblock (Sep 17, 2011)

Is 88 degrees acceptable for flower stage?


----------



## ak.fortyseven (Sep 17, 2011)

MrDblock said:


> Is 88 degrees acceptable for flower stage?


No, you need to exhaust air out of the tent from the top. a 4" inline duct fan will be suffice for a LED light.


----------



## Dan Kone (Sep 18, 2011)

MrDblock said:


> Is 88 degrees acceptable for flower stage?


You want to keep it 70-80. 88 is pushing it. 92 = bad news

You need an exhaust fan in a grow tent. Just blowing the air around the tent won't cut it.


----------



## Psychedelic Breakfast (Sep 18, 2011)

What's the ambient temperature? I was under the impression that LEDs dont give off much heat so if you're hitting 90 degrees, I'd imagine theres high ambient temps. If that's the case you may want to look into an air conditioner.


----------



## Edgar9 (Sep 18, 2011)

There's an echo in here: Run the lights at night.........


----------



## wbd (Sep 18, 2011)

Psychedelic Breakfast said:


> What's the ambient temperature? I was under the impression that LEDs dont give off much heat so if you're hitting 90 degrees, I'd imagine theres high ambient temps. If that's the case you may want to look into an air conditioner.


Finally a response that makes sense.


----------



## MrDblock (Sep 18, 2011)

Psychedelic Breakfast said:


> What's the ambient temperature? I was under the impression that LEDs dont give off much heat so if you're hitting 90 degrees, I'd imagine theres high ambient temps. If that's the case you may want to look into an air conditioner.


What do you mean the ambient temperature? (sorry im new again remember ) but I opened up all the vents to the tent, the only problem is that its in my closet. So basically I need an air conditioner or an exhaust fan? also the tent is small its a 2x2x5


----------



## gobskiii (Sep 18, 2011)

i have never had a high temp problem...but i dont see the reason to worry to much, i mean stagnant air is one thing that definitely needs to be addressed, but 90 isnt anything to worry about, as long as you can get some fresh air in there...think about outdoor growers, and mid summer temps...well above 90 most days, and theres turn out just fine.


----------



## BCcannabis (Sep 18, 2011)

As a couple people have already said you need better ventilation. A 4" fan is probably good for your tent because you are only using LED, suck the air from the top of your tent, that is where all the hot air is.. Dont watse electricity and $ on an AC unit unless it is still hot AFTER trying to vent it. With good ventilation your tent should be around the same temperature as your houses ambiant temperature.


----------



## MrDblock (Sep 18, 2011)

BCcannabis said:


> As a couple people have already said you need better ventilation. A 4" fan is probably good for your tent because you are only using LED, suck the air from the top of your tent, that is where all the hot air is.. Dont watse electricity and $ on an AC unit unless it is still hot AFTER trying to vent it. With good ventilation your tent should be around the same temperature as your houses ambiant temperature.


A 4" exhaust fan? I am going to put up a picture so you have a better idea of what I am working with


----------



## MrDblock (Sep 18, 2011)

The picture is kind of blurry but I think you can gain an idea of what I am working with


----------



## BCcannabis (Sep 18, 2011)

In your picture ther looks to be a port in the back of your tent wall. If there is one near the top, setup a fan to exhaust the air out. the open vents will act as a passive intake and allow air to come in. 

I have a very similar tent for my seedlings with 8 T5's and it was hot until I had the venting sorted out.


----------



## Psychedelic Breakfast (Sep 18, 2011)

MrDblock said:


> What do you mean the ambient temperature? (sorry im new again remember ) but I opened up all the vents to the tent, the only problem is that its in my closet. So basically I need an air conditioner or an exhaust fan? also the tent is small its a 2x2x5


Hey MrDblock,

By ambient temperature I meant the temperature in the house normally. For example, my house stays at 70 degrees everywhere. Except in the cabinet that I grow in, it gets 75-79. 

The reason I ask is because if your ambient temperature is in the high 80s, these suggestions of venting it out isn't really going to help. You'll be venting hot air back into hot air, and then taking in hot air. If that makes sense


----------



## Dan Kone (Sep 18, 2011)

gobskiii said:


> i have never had a high temp problem...but i dont see the reason to worry to much, i mean stagnant air is one thing that definitely needs to be addressed, but 90 isnt anything to worry about, as long as you can get some fresh air in there...think about outdoor growers, and mid summer temps...well above 90 most days, and theres turn out just fine.


90 is something to worry about.


----------



## Dan Kone (Sep 18, 2011)

MrDblock said:


> A 4" exhaust fan? I am going to put up a picture so you have a better idea of what I am working with


I agree with the 4" exhaust fan.


----------



## FootClan (Sep 18, 2011)

Psychedelic Breakfast said:


> Hey MrDblock,
> 
> By ambient temperature I meant the temperature in the house normally. For example, my house stays at 70 degrees everywhere. Except in the cabinet that I grow in, it gets 75-79.
> 
> The reason I ask is because if your ambient temperature is in the high 80s, these suggestions of venting it out isn't really going to help. You'll be venting hot air back into hot air, and then taking in hot air. If that makes sense


Yes everything your saying makes sense...... And you are righ the MOST important questions are ONE what is the ambient temps in your home.....Like you said if your house is 80 then your grow room will ALWAYS be higher then 80 unless you entroduce an outside sourse of cool air like an A/C there for exhausting hot air wont nessesarly fix the heat issue but what it will do is keep fresh amounts of CO2 coming into the room...... The second most important question is where is your OUTLET of exhausted air going to go to?? If it goes right back into the room your tent is in then you are just recirculating hot air further heating it up everytime you run it through your tent and back out like a snow ball effect....... So what is your ambient temps in the house and can you cut a hole in the celling to exhaust hot air up and out the room your tent is in?? If you cant cut a hole in anything are you near a window?? the main thing is GET that AIR OUTSIDE or in an attic any place but back into the room.....


----------



## FootClan (Sep 18, 2011)

gobskiii said:


> i have never had a high temp problem...but i dont see the reason to worry to much, i mean stagnant air is one thing that definitely needs to be addressed, but 90 isnt anything to worry about, as long as you can get some fresh air in there...think about outdoor growers, and mid summer temps...well above 90 most days, and theres turn out just fine.


 
Actually 90 is something to worry about and "theres" dont allows turn out just fine...


----------



## MrDblock (Sep 18, 2011)

How big would the whole into the ceiling have to be? The window is across the room from the closet, and the closet is closed. Also, the ambient temp. is 75 degrees but I can lower it by turning the ac down, correct ?


----------



## Dan Kone (Sep 18, 2011)

MrDblock said:


> How big would the whole into the ceiling have to be? The window is across the room from the closet, and the closet is closed. Also, the ambient temp. is 75 degrees but I can lower it by turning the ac down, correct ?


If you turn the AC to 72 and run a 4" exhaust fan, you'll be in real good shape. You want your temp inside the tent to hang around 75-78 if possible. Even with out heat issues, you want an exhaust fan.


----------



## MrDblock (Sep 18, 2011)

Ok but is there any alternatives to an exhaust fan in the meantime? I am doing research and they arent that cheap


----------



## FootClan (Sep 18, 2011)

if you dont have the funds to buy a basic 4" fan around 100 bucks then you should have waited tell you had the money saved before you bought your clones/seeds.... This stuff is basic grow room gear you need this is somthing you should have squared away before anything else....... the hole in your celling should be whatever size the ducting you are using....If you are using 4" ducting then you should cut a 4" hole

also you have to understand that plants breath up CO2 so when you leave then in the closet and theres no exchange of fresh CO2 you are Sufficating your plants it would be like if we put you in a wooden box and closed the lid you wouldnt like that very much and neather do the plants.....You need to be exhausting old used up co2 air for fresh new air with new supply of CO2 ....this is where the fan comes in one it cools your hood if you have a proper OUTLET and two is passivly brings in new CO2 supply from the air in your home........ 

So NO you cant get away with out a Fan UNLESS YOU are suplmenting your CO2 with gas or a burner.....


----------



## Dan Kone (Sep 18, 2011)

MrDblock said:


> Ok but is there any alternatives to an exhaust fan in the meantime? I am doing research and they arent that cheap


You don't need anything fancy. 

http://www.ehydroponics.com/active-air-6-in-line-booster-fan-25-watts.html

This would do the trick.


----------



## FootClan (Sep 18, 2011)

Dan Kone said:


> You don't need anything fancy.
> 
> http://www.ehydroponics.com/active-air-6-in-line-booster-fan-25-watts.html
> 
> This would do the trick.


 
thats just a booster fan not in inline exhaust fan......yes its better then no fan for for another 30 bucks he can get the real deal


----------



## MrDblock (Sep 18, 2011)

FootClan said:


> thats just a booster fan not in inline exhaust fan......yes its better then no fan for for another 30 bucks he can get the real deal


where can i find an official exhaust fan for another 30 bucks?


----------



## ifartsmoke (Sep 18, 2011)

if you can put an inline fan at the bottom to bring in CO2 as it's heavyer than air and cool air sinks anyway, and also get a fan to remove air from inside the tent. I don't know what your working with as far as stealth, but if you can keep your tent cracked and place a fan on the out side blowing in and another blowing out that sould help get fresh air in and hot air out. If you need to remain stealth, your best bet is to drop the $ on a vortex type fan to pull the hot air out the top of your tent. I had the same heat prob, but untill I put a vortex fan in there to pull that hotness out, My temps were consistently above 90' for 2 weeks. It might or might not do harm to your plants, but I've gone a whole cycle with temps at 88 or above with no problems other than yellowing fan leaves. the meds were still kick ass. Your girls will tell you when they have had enough, so save up some $ and when or if they tell you "enough" go get a nice sucker for that heat. good luck!!


----------



## MrDblock (Sep 18, 2011)

ifartsmoke said:


> if you can put an inline fan at the bottom to bring in CO2 as it's heavyer than air and cool air sinks anyway, and also get a fan to remove air from inside the tent. I don't know what your working with as far as stealth, but if you can keep your tent cracked and place a fan on the out side blowing in and another blowing out that sould help get fresh air in and hot air out. If you need to remain stealth, your best bet is to drop the $ on a vortex type fan to pull the hot air out the top of your tent. I had the same heat prob, but untill I put a vortex fan in there to pull that hotness out, My temps were consistently above 90' for 2 weeks. It might or might not do harm to your plants, but I've gone a whole cycle with temps at 88 or above with no problems other than yellowing fan leaves. the meds were still kick ass. Your girls will tell you when they have had enough, so save up some $ and when or if they tell you "enough" go get a nice sucker for that heat. good luck!!


I really appreciate the advice! Do you have a tent also?


----------



## Dan Kone (Sep 18, 2011)

FootClan said:


> thats just a booster fan not in inline exhaust fan......yes its better then no fan for for another 30 bucks he can get the real deal


It's a tiny tent being lit by an LED. Sure, there are better fans, but if he's worried about spending money, it'll do.


----------



## FootClan (Sep 19, 2011)

MrDblock said:


> where can i find an official exhaust fan for another 30 bucks?


I see cheap fans on ebay all the time i see them new i see them used i see them on craigs all the time too .....If you hang out at your local hydro store prolly talk to someone that would sale you one ....... put some effort into it , I spent 6 months saving and researching what i wanted to buy and what i didnt want to buy...... for 80 bucks i KNOW you can find a 4" fan someplace or another.... yes the booster fan is better then no fan but we arent talking that much money here, really makes sense to get the better fan now and be able to expand a little later verse getting the bare minimum now and that might not even do the trick if its hot outside...... so im just givin something to think about before you make your choice...Eather way withou cutting the hole in the celling or redircting it out the window the fan wont make much a difference....


----------



## FootClan (Sep 19, 2011)

ifartsmoke said:


> if you can put an inline fan at the bottom to bring in CO2 as it's heavyer than air and cool air sinks anyway, and also get a fan to remove air from inside the tent. I don't know what your working with as far as stealth, but if you can keep your tent cracked and place a fan on the out side blowing in and another blowing out that sould help get fresh air in and hot air out. If you need to remain stealth, your best bet is to drop the $ on a vortex type fan to pull the hot air out the top of your tent. I had the same heat prob, but untill I put a vortex fan in there to pull that hotness out, My temps were consistently above 90' for 2 weeks. It might or might not do harm to your plants, but I've gone a whole cycle with temps at 88 or above with no problems other than yellowing fan leaves. the meds were still kick ass. Your girls will tell you when they have had enough, so save up some $ and when or if they tell you "enough" go get a nice sucker for that heat. good luck!!


and you dont need an intake fan at the bottom if you get a proper exhaust fan at the top, a 4" will create plenty of passive intake for a small grow......


----------



## Dan Kone (Sep 19, 2011)

I dunno guys. Things like C02 tanks and AC units seem like an overkill for a 2x2 tent don't you think? 

After reading this thread I'm starting to understand what people are thinking when they put 20" rims and custom paint on a 15 year old ford fiesta.


----------



## FootClan (Sep 19, 2011)

Wammo first inline fan that came up on ebay is 70 bucks 30 bucks more then then that booster fan...... FREE SHIPPING........ heres the link!!!!! http://www.ebay.com/itm/4-Inline-Duct-Fan-Blower-Hydroponic-Air-Vent-Exhaust-/330615221724?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4cfa33eddc like i said there all over the freakin place


----------



## FootClan (Sep 19, 2011)

Dan Kone said:


> I dunno guys. Things like C02 tanks and AC units seem like an overkill for a 2x2 tent don't you think?
> 
> After reading this thread I'm starting to understand what people are thinking when they put 20" rims and custom paint on a 15 year old ford fiesta.


yes he dosent need Co2 or A/c plus he cant afford a fan how would he get a Co2 system and reg and tank and censor etc etc etc..... No he just needs a basic inline fan and a outlet to outside or attic.....


----------



## Dan Kone (Sep 19, 2011)

My arguement for just getting the cheap booster fan. 

CFM calculator:

http://cheaphydroponics.com/Merchant2/cfmcalc.htm

Results for a room 5x2x2:



> CFM's needed to exchange air completely.
> 
> Every 5 minutes: 4 CFM
> 
> Every 1 minute (optimal): 20 CFM


That booster fan is rated at 188 CFMs. I own said fan, while I question the 188 CFM rating (I suspect it's closer to 80-100 CFM's since a 4" vortex is way more powerful), I have no doubt that it's way more than enough to exchange the air in that room every minute or two. I'd argue that a 4" vortex or can fan is WAAAY overkill. 4" vortex is what I use to in my 4x4x7 Mom tent and it's plenty powerful enough for that. 

All he really needs is a simple fan to exchange the air. No reason to buy some thing unnecessarily fancy. All he'll get is a diminishing return. It's throwing money down the toilet.


----------



## virulient (Sep 19, 2011)

You don't need anything more than a 4 inch duct booster to pull hot air out of the tent, and a PASSIVE INTAKE near the bottom to bring in fresh air. Add the small, oscillating fan(s) inside and you're good to go. 

Also, I am assume you don't live in a house where its 80 degrees+ all the time! That would unbear-able imo!! Don't let these guys talk you into an expensive ventilation system that would work for a 600w HPS bulb. You are using LEDs in a small environment. You don't need much, don't waste your cash!!


----------



## MrDblock (Sep 19, 2011)

Well I opened the flaps of the tent and the temperature dropped to 82 degrees.


----------



## FootClan (Sep 19, 2011)

get the booster fan then not trying to have anyone waste money i just think maybe he might want to upgrade to a Bigger grow sometime down the road ....if he plans to never upgrade to somethng bigger then yes just get the booster fan it will be fine for LEDS....... but still gotta like that 70 dollar inline fan thats a pretty good deal only 30 more then the booster fan and id hardly condisder that "fancy"


----------



## Dan Kone (Sep 19, 2011)

FootClan said:


> get the booster fan then not trying to have anyone waste money i just think maybe he might want to upgrade to a Bigger grow sometime down the road ...


If that's the case, then a good 4" inline makes sense. 



> but still gotta like that 70 dollar inline fan thats a pretty good deal only 30 more then the booster fan and id hardly condisder that "fancy"


If he doesn't plan on upgrading, then a more expensive fan is nothing but a waste of money. No real significant benefit. It's buying a fararri and driving in the slow lane.


----------



## FootClan (Sep 19, 2011)

Dan Kone said:


> If that's the case, then a good 4" inline makes sense.
> 
> 
> 
> If he doesn't plan on upgrading, then a more expensive fan is nothing but a waste of money. No real significant benefit. It's buying a fararri and driving in the slow lane.


not really 30 more bucks isnt a good comparsion to buying a fararri...... we are talking 30 bucks thats like the defference between A/c and no A/c in a car not a Commuter to a fararri.....If i was telling him to buy the best ventaltion system money could buy then it would be like geting a fararri and driving in the slow lane but a 4" fan is not like getting a fararri and driving in the slow lane on that i can not agree at all....... Like i said a 70 dollar 4" fan is BASIC bare bones growing here not anything Fancy deff. not a waste of money and its deff not like getting a fararri and driving in slow lane.......... Ill show you what a fararri would look like in grow terms....heres my proccessor control panel if i told him to get this then it would be like a fararri in slow lane......


----------



## chasmtz (Sep 19, 2011)

Dan Kone said:


> My arguement for just getting the cheap booster fan.
> 
> CFM calculator:
> 
> ...


The problem with the booster fan is that it will do almost nothing if there is any amount of ducting. these only work to boost passive intakes or help long exhaust runs.
http://www.growwurks.com/valuline-centrifugal-inline-blower-6-435-cfm.aspx- 6' fan, 435 cfm, 80 bucks


----------



## Dan Kone (Sep 20, 2011)

FootClan said:


> not really 30 more bucks isnt a good comparsion to buying a fararri...... we are talking 30 bucks thats like the defference between A/c and no A/c in a car not a Commuter to a fararri.....


No, it's not. Because AC gives you a benefit. You get something for your money. This is spending more money for no benefit. 

Why is it important to recirculate the air every 15 seconds instead of every minute? He'd get a greater benefit spending $30 on a new bowl for his bong so he could enjoy the smoke more. 



> Like i said a 70 dollar 4" fan is BASIC bare bones growing here not anything Fancy deff. not a waste of money and its deff not like getting a fararri and driving in slow lane..........


It's wasting money if he gets no additional benefit from spending the extra $30. What is the additional benefit he receives? Will the buds be stronger? Yield more? No.

Don't like the farrari comparison? Fine. Then it's like putting 20" rims on a ford fiesta.


----------



## Dan Kone (Sep 20, 2011)

chasmtz said:


> The problem with the booster fan is that it will do almost nothing if there is any amount of ducting. these only work to boost passive intakes or help long exhaust runs.
> http://www.growwurks.com/valuline-centrifugal-inline-blower-6-435-cfm.aspx- 6' fan, 435 cfm, 80 bucks


It's a fan. It sucks the air out of the tent. The fan won't go on strike and refuse to operate because it's called a "booster fan" and not an inline fan. It's a fan. It blows air. It works. This is a very small area. He needs 20 CFM to exchange the air every minute. I own this exact fan and I promise you it's more than 20 CFM. There is no additional benefit I know of when you exchange the air in a room faster than every minute.

If he's planning on getting a new tent in the future and using this fan on it, then I agree, get a nice inline fan. If not, what's the point?

So many people insist on buying equipment they don't need. I don't get it....


----------



## Dan Kone (Sep 20, 2011)

Also what people aren't telling him when they are telling him to buy this inline fan is that in addition to the extra $30 he'd spend to buy the nicer fan for no reason, he's also going to have to spend $25 bucks at the hydro store on ducting to attach this fan. The booster fan you can rig to stick right in a tent vent. So now we're talking about spending an extra $55 dollars, $125 total and getting no additional benefit over the $40 fan.


----------



## FootClan (Sep 20, 2011)

Dan Kone said:


> Also what people aren't telling him when they are telling him to buy this inline fan is that in addition to the extra $30 he'd spend to buy the nicer fan for no reason, he's also going to have to spend $25 bucks at the hydro store on ducting to attach this fan. The booster fan you can rig to stick right in a tent vent. So now we're talking about spending an extra $55 dollars, $125 total and getting no additional benefit over the $40 fan.


guess just agree to disagree i dont think it would be a waste of money to have a good exhaust fan.... escpecialy if its only 30 bucks more then the crappy one...... but thats how i role in life if something is twice as good for very little extra im always goin to get the better product if its the same price or close in price and 30 bucks to me is pretty close in price where id get the good shit....... I get that you dont want to waste money on something he dosent need but to me every grower should have a proper exhaust set up unless you running a closed loop.....Like i said in the first post if his grow is hanging in the balance over 30 bucks he dosent really have the money to be doing a grow in the first place...


----------



## chasmtz (Sep 20, 2011)

Dan you must be high as hell if you think something that "will work" is as good as something that "would be best." Lowering temps and increasing fresh air flow during flowering will increase yields. I suggest the original poster take all of this with a grain of salt and make his decisions based on what feels right.


----------



## FootClan (Sep 20, 2011)

chasmtz said:


> Dan you must be high as hell if you think something that "will work" is as good as something that "would be best." Lowering temps and increasing fresh air flow during flowering will increase yields. I suggest the original poster take all of this with a grain of salt and make his decisions based on what feels right.


 +Rep for logic


----------



## Dan Kone (Sep 20, 2011)

chasmtz said:


> Dan you must be high as hell if you think something that "will work" is as good as something that "would be best." Lowering temps and increasing fresh air flow during flowering will increase yields.


The booster fan will evacuate the air more than once a minute. That will accomplish lowering the air temperature and bringing in fresh air just fine. 

Do you really believe there is a significant benefit to replace the air once ever 15 seconds instead of every 45 seconds? 



> I suggest the original poster take all of this with a grain of salt and make his decisions based on what feels right.


I would suggest the original poster not do what feels right, but look at what he's trying to accomplish, do the math, and buy the product that does what he needs it to do.


----------



## Dan Kone (Sep 20, 2011)

FootClan said:


> +Rep for logic


ignoring math isn't logic. It's what "feels right".


----------



## FootClan (Sep 20, 2011)

its logical to get what best rather then getting whats not if the price is close......thats logic to me


----------



## Dan Kone (Sep 21, 2011)

FootClan said:


> its logical to get what best rather then getting whats not if the price is close......thats logic to me


It's spending extra money pointlessly. The cheap fan does exactly what he needs it to do just like the more expensive one. The cheap one is probably 3x more powerful than he needs. Getting a fan 20x more powerful than he needs won't yield him 20 times more. And you're claiming that fan is only $30 more, but you're ignoring the fact that he'll have to buy ducting for it as well which is another $25. The booster fan you can shove right into the duct. 

Growing can be a real money pit if you always buy more than you need. I just don't want to see people fall into that trap.


----------



## FootClan (Sep 21, 2011)

who cares hes not even reading this thread anymore anyways....lol


----------



## agesbuds (Sep 21, 2011)

I use an inline fan for fresh air and another for exhaust. My poor plants were starving for fresh air till I did that. Now they grow about 3'' a week VS an inch in three weeks without fresh air coming in and out. And yea for some reason tents tend to raise the temp rather easy but 68 to 80 will be fine as long as it doesnt stay that temp all day long.


----------



## manny9868 (Feb 22, 2013)

quick fix, 
some physics first, : cold airs goes down, hot air goes up..... with this said,
I was havin the same problem....but my temp was shooting 97+, 
solution
at the bottom of the tent there is a vent hole, I used a computer fan from rat_shack ($17.00)( it fitted perfectly and snugly into a 4" diameter hole ) i powered it with an old 12dc volt power supply I had laying around (old modem per supply) it started sucking fresh cool air in and the exhaust, i used a hm dpt extractor......that fixed the stupid high temps.........HOPE THIS HELP


----------



## Weed4Life (Jun 8, 2018)

My friend have similar issues. his problem is that the room the grow room is in, its hot in there. it was converted from to a living space and now is storage. Its in the back of the house. Stealth is his problem otherwise he could open the windows and exhaust hot air out and bring in more cool air. his room is 5x7x8. he has have a 4" inline fan pulling the heat out. he just installed an ac, but the outer room gets too hot. his temp with ac on is 84-88. without ac, 90-95 depending on the day. IS there a way for him to keep his stealthiness and open the windows and some how filter the air going out? He also has a 8" inline fan and carbon filter in the converted room to absorb what smell comes out of my box. healso use a 4" carbon filter inside the grow room.


----------

